# Gordy at almost 11 weeks



## rer1977 (Nov 8, 2008)

So we went to the vet today. My boy weighs in at 23.2 pounds. He really does look good. he is such a good boy, he barks when he has to go out or comes and nudges me .....




























Watching Maggie and the ferocious beast....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is just adorable, love the last picture!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute pictures, what an adorable face


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

i absolutely love the picture of him watching tv!!!! how adorable! you got a handsome boy there!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is just darling! Maybe you can graduate from TV to video games. They are such smart dogs.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are some great pictures of little Gordy. Nice to hear he is doing so well with you. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

He sure is handsome!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I love love love the creative way he's figured out to sit in that chair!!!! TOO cute...and doesn't look at all comfortable...but I guess most of the positions they get themselves into don't...

He is an absolute doll, PLEASE keep the pictures coming - those of us who don't have the joy of a puppy in our house have to live vicariously through you!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just a little sweetie. I like that first picture and the one of him watching tv.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

aawww he is so handsome 

looks like that chair is too small for him.lol


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

I keep thinking about adding another Golden to my family and then I tell myself no....not ready yet...and then I see all the pictures of the adorable puppies and I think....maybe....soon! Gordy is precious! Love the picture of him watching TV! That is waaaaaaaaaaay tooooooooo cute!


----------



## rer1977 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you ..... He is a character, NEVER a dull moment with him around. I have to say, he is the best maid I have ever had, he picks up the clothes puts them in the hamper and dust mops the wood floors...lol he tends to get going pretty fast and his legs come out from under him like bambi. 

He has brought so much laughter into my life...


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Love, love, love him! He is adorable. The first and last pictures are my favorite.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

what a darling boy....he looks to be a very serious puppy....takes his job as a puppy very seriously!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,he is so cute!!!Last one very precious.Remember too much TV not good for the little kids...LOL


----------



## teddy128 (Jan 11, 2010)

He very very cute!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Gordy is a cutie. Love all the pictures but watching tv is my favorite.


----------



## iluvlucy (Sep 29, 2009)

love the tv pic!!!!! SO CUTE!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

This thread is also very old...someone seems to pick up all the old threads...But sure, a cute pup!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

He is adorable!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

So innocent....Love all the pictures! Thanks for sharing


----------

